# Debut novel reviewed in the Financial Times.



## Ian Whates (Apr 24, 2014)

Delighted to say that one of NewCon Press' latest releases _*The Moon King*_ has just received a glowing review in the Financial Times.  This is the debut novel from British author Neil Williamson, whose short fiction has featured regularly in such venues as Interzone... And it's an absolutely fabulous read.  

&lsquo;The Moon King&rsquo;, by Neil Williamson; &lsquo;Talus and the Frozen King&rsquo;, by Graham Edwards - FT.com

“A truly unique fantasy, The Moon King is a mysterious, luminous read, full of intriguing characters and featuring a twisty, page-turning plot. Beautifully written and thoughtful. Sure to be one of the best debuts of this or any other year.”   _World Fantasy Award winning author Jeff Vandermeer._

"Williamson has woven a story that teems with ideas and imaginative power. There is beauty in it, and strangeness, and page-turning adventure."  _BSFA Award winning author Nina Allan._

“A vivid evocation of a strange moon-ridden bipolar world that swings each month from delirium to despair, and the sort of book that creeps into your dreams.”  _Chris Beckett, author of 2013 Arthur C Clarke Award winning novel Dark Eden._

The book is available now from Amazon or from the SpaceWitch site:
The Moon King by Neil Williamson | SpaceWitch.com


----------



## Nerds_feather (Apr 24, 2014)

That sounds awesome. Available in the US as well?


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 25, 2014)

Nerds_feather said:


> That sounds awesome. Available in the US as well?



Yup, listed on Amazon.com... And it is awesome, trust me.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys doing ARCs for bloggers?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Apr 25, 2014)

Purchased this last week. Sounds fantastic. Also... what a cover!


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks interesting. I've ordered a copy at Amazon.


----------



## ctg (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulation Ian and congratulations to Neil as well. How did you find him?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats, Ian! That sounds like quite a scoop.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Apr 25, 2014)

Just started reading this; it is good and, can I say this, 'very Neil'.


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 25, 2014)

Glad you're enjoying it, Sue.

Nerds_feather, I can certainly send you a pdf or kindle version, if either would be of interest;  I can probably sort out a dead-tree edition as well, which is a little more problematic with your being in the US, but where there's a will..  

As for how I found Neil, ctg, I've known him for years.  His short fiction has been extensively published and he's been shortlisted for a BSFA Award before now.  I've published short stories by him in a couple NewCon Press anthologies and also _Solaris Rising 2_.  When I read _The Moon King_ a year or so ago, I was completely blown away.  I really can't understand why a major imprint hasn't snapped this up.  Their loss is my gain.  

Incidentally, there's another great review of the book posted here:
http://www.edinburghbookreview.co.uk/reviews/adult-fiction/moon-king-neil-williamson


----------



## ratsy (Apr 25, 2014)

That's a great premise for a book.  This will have to go on my list of TBR.  Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 26, 2014)

...And another glowing review for _*The Moon King*_, this time on _Amazing Stories_: 

Review - The Moon King by Neil Williamson - Amazing Stories


----------



## Susan Boulton (Apr 26, 2014)

People are certainly liking it and rightly so.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jun 15, 2014)

*The Moon King* continues to receive great reviews, the latest in the Guardian:

The best science fiction novels published in June

'The Moon King is literary fantasy at its best.'   

Yup, I couldn't agree more.  I feel very priveleged to have published this novel.  Not to put too fine a point on it... it's Awesome!


----------



## Ian Whates (Jun 28, 2014)

Delighted to see that Neil Williamson's _*The Moon King*_ features in the Financial Times' pick of books to read this summer.  Thoroughly deserved, and not bad going for a debut novel published by an independent small press.  

The FT&rsquo;s summer books 2014 - FT.com


----------

